# Impossible de télécharger sur Apple store



## stéphane83 (18 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Je ne sais pas si cela est dû à l'arrivée imminente de lion mais je n'arrive à rien sur l'Apple store ce soir.
Impossible d'y télécharger quoique ce soit...
Je me suis déconnecté et je n'arrive plus à me connecter à nouveau: mes identifiants correctement tapés la roue tourne sans cesse...


----------

